

Anyone suggest a team project management tool? - aagha

My team is looking for a collaborative project management tool.  We've used MS Project and Trello, but are looking for something that has the power of Project, the flexibility of Trello but with the ability to do instant updates that the team can see/be notified about.  We'd also like rollups of sub-projects into larger projects in a dynamic manner; I know that's something we could get if we had MS Project Server.<p>We have our eye on Feng Office (http://www.fengoffice.com/web/).  Any other suggestions?
======
LindaHRT
I’d recommend you to try Wrike! (<http://www.wrike.com>) It’s really powerful
project management software with real-time newsfeed, Gantt chart, Workload
view, email integration and many other great features – actually all you need
for efficient project management. The app is online, so all team members get
notified about all task updates in real time both in Wrike’s Activity Stream
and via email. As for the sub-projects, in Wrike all tasks are organized into
folders (it can be projects, departments, clients etc), so subfolders may be
used as subprojects.

------
julia564
I'd recommend you to try KanbanTool <http://kanbantool.com> . This application
will help you to gain at-a-glance visibility of your workflow and to
efficiently manage tasks (using card colors, priorities, due-dates, file
attachments, comments and to-do-lists). KanbanTool provides also useful
features that empower team collaboration (advanced account access privileges
and sharing options, adding tasks or comments via email as well as email
notifications for task assignments and comments).

------
bogman007
Try BrightWork! Sync's with Microsoft Project to provide a powerful tool!
<http://www.brightwork.com/case_studies/index.htm>

------
egomaksab
Try Breeze (<http://letsbreeze.com>), Trello and Basecamp hybrid.

------
shaanr
Try Asana

